# brauche Hilfe bei der Installation eines Radeon 9700pro Treibers unter Suse 9.0



## Skydix (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

erstmal vorweg. Ich hab nich all zu viel Ahnung von Linux. Bin eigendlich noch nen derber Anfänger.  Ich habe eine Sapphire Radeon 9700 Pro. Und da versuche ich schon seit geraumer Zeit den Treiber von ATI zu installieren. 
Es ist eine RPM Datei die man hier downloaden kann.

Ich habe die Xfree86 version 4.3.0 genommen und installiert da ich _SuSe 9.0_ verwende.
Nach der Installation der RPM Datei per Console muss ich nach Beendigung den Befehl "Fglrxconfig" eingeben um da noch irgendwie alles zu konfigurieren.
Diesen Befehl tippe ich halt ein und stelle alles so ein wie ich's vermute das es richtig ist. 
Ist ja "eigendlich" (meistens) auch alles selbsterklärend.
So, nun bin ich fertig mit der kKiguration und starte den PC neu.
Jetzt jedoch flackert mein Monitor nach dem _ersten_ start nach der Installation mehrmals umher (ändert die Auflösung), da wo Linux eigendlich KDE starten soll.

Jedoch lande ich dann in der Console und muss dort mein Benutzernamen/Passwort eingeben. Wenn ich dann manuell KDE mit dem Befehl "kde" starten will werden mir einige Fehler angezeigt das unter anderem KDE nicht initialisiert werden kann.

Wenn ich jetzt Yast starte und dort die Grafikkarte manuell auf eine Radeon 9700 einstelle und den Rechner wieder neu starte hab ich immer noch den selben Efekt, ich lande in der Konsole da KDE nicht gestartet werden kann.

Allso was mache ich falsch? Hab doch von meiner Sicht her alles richtig gemacht. Und ich bin weissgott kein Dummer in sachen PC.

Währe für jede Hilfe dankbar.

MfG
Skydix


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

> Allso was mache ich falsch? Hab doch von meiner Sicht her alles richtig gemacht. Und ich bin weissgott kein Dummer in sachen PC.


Wie gut sich jemand mit Windows auskennt ist uninterressant, bei Linux fängt jeder bei 0 an.

Wie sieht deine XFree86 Config aus?


----------



## Skydix (31. Oktober 2003)

Ok, da geb ich Dir recht.  

Hier der Beweis. Sorry aber wie kann ich die XFree86 Config anzeigen lassen bzw. wo find ich die ?


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

/etc/X11/conf/XFree86

oder ähnlich (variert)


locate XFree86 bringt gewissheit.


----------



## JimPanseHH (22. Dezember 2003)

ATI Treiber sind so ne Sache, ich hatte bei Mandrake das gleiche Problem.
Hast du nachdem du das .rpm ausgeführt hattest überprüft ob die Module geladen waren? ("lsmod | grep fglrx" eingegeben?)
Erst danach sollte man das fglrxconfig ausführen.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (23. Dezember 2003)

Also, wichtig wäre zunächst mal welchen Chipsatz hat dein Mainboard, denn wenn es ein Nforce2 Chipsatz ist, dann ist das mit dem Installieren des Ati-Treibers garnicht so leicht. (Hab genau diese ungünstige Konstellation Nforce2 Chipsatz + ATI Radeon 9600pro und hab da ca. 2-3 Tage verbracht, damit ich das ding richtig installiere, allerdings unter Suse 8.2).
Außerdem sind die Treiber von ATI nur Source-RPM's d.h. man muss die Treiber übersetzten als Kernelmodul.
Wenn du auch einen Nforce2 Chipsatz hast, dann benötigst du min. einen 2.4.22 - Kernel (k.A. was bei Suse9 dabei ist) denn sonst bekommst du Probleme mit dem agpgart-Modul. Wenn du also ein Nforce2 Board hast, dann kann ich dir da helfen.

Gruß Homer


----------



## alexdoehla (28. Januar 2004)

Hört sich irgendwie danach an als ob vielleicht die Bildwiederholfrequenz und/oder die Auflösung net stimmt...wenn du die Konfiguration durchgemacht hast, solltest du sicherheitshalber per Befehl "sax2" noch ma schauen, welcher Monitor mit welche Wiederholfrequenz eingestellt ist und das dann nach deiner Hardware berichtigen...
und starte die kde mal mit dem Befehl startx und nicht mit kde...


----------

